#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Fixar Configurações mesmo com reset router TP-LINK

## pinhais

Caros acredito que o titulo vem a calhar.

Venho notando que alguns clientes nossos acabam resetando o routeador tp-link.

Gostaria de saber se existe alguma forma de ter acesso root para, fazer as configs de forma que quando o cliente resetar o mesmo volte numa configuração ja pre determinada.

Caso alguem possa ajudar.

Facilita e muito. 

Hoje já e um padrão usado pelas operadores em seus modens adsl.

att:

----------


## rubem

Problema é que a TP-Link não divulga informação sobre nada, e os firmwares dela nem abrem por editores típicos.

Os da Intelbras e outras empresas ao menos abrem, dá pra ler e modificar alguns arquivos fácil. Mas de qualquer jeito não tem informação sobre o que alterar.

Fica mais fácil fazer isso com o Open-WRT, "mais fácil" em termos porque pelo menos é open-source, mas não tem receita de bolo no site, vai ter que ajeitar o firmware num roteador, modificar o que quiser, e fazer o *.img da rom e mandar pros outros roteadores.
Só que aí todos os clientes teriam o mesmo SSID e senha. Fazer um firmware pra CADA cliente ia dar muuuuuuuuito trabalho, muito mais que ir todo mês na casa dele alterar isso.



Outro jeito seria configurar a CPE dos clientes com regra pra liberar a porta 23, os TP-Link depois de resetados aceitam acesso via telnet, aí remotamente poderia configurar o SSID e encriptação via telnet.



Eu aproveito os Intelbras wrn150, aviso que se resetar cai no SSID Intelbras, e a senha é o PIN debaixo deles, mas que o reset só muda isso (Nome e senha), não muda velocidade, que pode resetar mas quem for mudar isso no futuro vai cobrar a visita de qualquer jeito.

(Ou são roteadores em modo cliente/station? Se for, aí lascou. E também ia complicar fazer firmware, se tiver AP's com SSID's diferentes ia precisar fazer um firmware pra cada um)

Acho mais fácil deixar nas CPE's regra pra passar tudo pela porta 23, vindo do IP do gateway, se for MK pode usar ele mesmo pra configurar o roteador via telnet.
(Se deixar a porta 23 mapeada pra qualquer IP acessar, um monte de malware escaneia rede procurando isso, não é uma boa)

----------


## rubem

Ah, e essa configuração de ter o MAC como senha, não é que cada rádio é gravado de um jeito, é que o firmware lê o Mac Adress (Serial do chipset, serial da rom, vários componentes tem numero de série que pode ser lido) e aplica o número como senha. 

Apesar de cada roteador acaba com SSID ou senha diferente, o firmware é apenas 1 em todos.
Algo tipo get macaddr set secure wpa2-tkip password=macaddr
(Não é esse o comando)

Eu lembro de ver receita acho que justo no fórum do DD-WRT (Que é quem costuma rodar em TP-Link barato) pra isso (Setar senha conforme mac) mas agora não achei.
(Procurando por mac só aparece coisa da Apple...)

----------


## TsouzaR

> Outro jeito seria configurar a CPE dos clientes com regra pra liberar a porta 23, os TP-Link depois de resetados aceitam acesso via telnet, aí remotamente poderia configurar o SSID e encriptação via telnet.


Ou pode usar TR-069/CWMP, que existe exatamente para isso.

Já vi esse recurso em todos modens ADSL2+ aos quais tive contanto. Em roteadores é mais raro, mas nesse caso basta instalar o OpenWrt.

----------


## 1929

Eu fico pensando aqui com meus botões... cliente resetar o roteador? No teu caso é rede cabeada?

O que levaria uma pessoa a querer resetar a não ser sair fora da rede para depois tentar negociar descontos.
O mais prático seria instalar e avisar o cliente que se o roteador for resetado ele vai pagar visita técnica. Garanto que ele nunca vai mexer neste botaozinho. O reset já é colocado de um jeito que ninguém consegue resetar acidentalmente.

----------


## pinhais

Melhor mesmo e conseguir mudar as configs do root, assim fica mais fácil manter um padrão para o provedor, as operadoras hoje usam seus modens assim.

----------


## 1929

> Melhor mesmo e conseguir mudar as configs do root, assim fica mais fácil manter um padrão para o provedor, as operadoras hoje usam seus modens assim.


E neste seu caso em particular a rede é cabeada ou wireless? Se cabeada, você fornece um roteador para o cliente? E se é wireless você fornece a CPE no telhado e o roteador interno também?

----------


## alexrock

O post é antigo mais....se vc usar o wr740 e instalar o ddwrt da pra desativar o reset button pelo GUI, ai não vai resetar a config pressionando o botão...

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Fernandols

Aproveitando o post do amigo ai, aqui acontece muito de resetar principalmente os tp link mas por causa de queda de luz pensei em fazer um dhcp pro cliente nao ficar sem acesso caso resete (geralmente so perde as configs de acesso do pppoe) e cair numa address list e liberando o gerenciamento remoto no roteador acessar e reconfigurar... alguem tem alguma ideia sobre isso acredito que mais gente tem esse trampo ai de vez em quando de ir em cliente...

----------


## lleonardo

Eu penso da seguinte forma: quando o cara compra uma televisão cheia de função, ele vai lá e lê o manual, futuca tudo e aprende, então porque seria diferente com roteador? Quando o pessoal liga querendo trocar senha de wifi, nós orientamos a ler o manual, caso ele queira que vá até sua residência pra fazer isso, cobramos a visita. Se o roteador resetou, a obrigação de configurar é do cliente, mas caso o mesmo queira que o provedor configure, é cobrado a visita. Dessa forma, reduzimos muito a encheção de saco pra trocar senha de wifi. Quando começa a doer no bolso, rapidinho nego se vira e aprende.

----------


## rubem

Tem gente que reseta roteador porque acha que é igual resetar um desktop: Reinicia o sistema operacional sem perder as configuações.

Mas no caso de CPE é OUTRA COISA: O botão de reset fica lá em cima, dentro dela, nenhum cliente sobe lá pra resetar.

Por aqui noto que as CPE's que resetar (Desde Oiw, TPLink, até SXT e Litebeam) são por problema de rede elétrica lixo (Tensão sumindo e voltando 3x em 5 segundos, acaba a eletricidade quando o boot do sistema da CPE mal começou) ou onde a CPE treme/vibra demais com o vento.

A parte da tensão variando rápido é só colocar um capacitor muito maior na fonte, mas eu prefiro fazer um filtro LC com capacitor eletrolítico de 3300 ou 4700uF (25V pras fontes 12V, e 35V pras fontes 24V), esse problema de eletricidade ruim (Por fiação porca na casa do cliente, ou rede elétrica ruim no bairro todo) um filtro LC com capacitor bem grande resolve. 

Pra parar de vibrar/chacoalhar quando tem vento e/ou chuva demais, só instalando mais firme, eu sempre fui fã de estaiar pra ficar mais firme.

Enfim, dá uma analisada nesses fatores nos clientes onde tem CPE resetando.



____________________________________________________________________
Pra colocar filtro LC no caminho, é mais fácil usar fonte com conector P$, e injetor POE desses: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...jetora-poe-_JM . Basicamente corta o cabo da fonte, e entre as 2 partes do cabo coloca o circuito:



Um diodo comum tipo 1N4001 a 1N4007, um capacitor de 1000uF pra 24V, ou mais de 2200uF pra 12V, e uma bobina com mais de 10 espiras, com mais de 2cm de diâmetro já tá bom, é mais pelo capacitor que pela bobina.

Eu tive que colocar isso justo nalguns clientes com estabilizador e com nobreak porque essas merdas de produtos pra enganar trouxa ficam fechando rele quando a tensão varia 10V (Que merda de fonte chaveada não aguenta uma variação lenta de 10V?) e nesses instantes que o rele chaveia a fonte derruba a tensão por milésimos de segundo, se a CPE não tem um bom capacitor no VRM esses milésimos sem alimentação significam um reboot. Nas fontes poderia modificar o capacitor eletrolítico na entrada e na saída, aumentando os 2, mas acho mais simples usar fonte com conector P4 (São até mais baratas) e colocar o circuito no cabo, põe um termo retrátil ao redor e ninguém nota que tem uma gambiarra no cabo.

----------

